# System Backup Vista



## lucky21 (25. Oktober 2007)

Hallo, weiß jemand mit welchen Programm man ein komplettes System Backup machen kann? Und woher bekomm ich dieses?
System Vista Home Premium

Das Programm sollte Freeware sein.


----------



## Nico Graichen (25. Oktober 2007)

Hi

Drive Image wäre zum Beispiel ein Kandidat. Vista Ultimate, Business und Enterprise bringen diese Funktionalität übrigens auch mit. Bei Premium ist leider nur ein partielles Backup möglich. Ansonsten mal hier im Forum suchen. Die Frage wurde glaub ich schon mal gestellt


----------



## Laudian (25. Oktober 2007)

In Vista kannst du unter "Systemsteuerung/Stystem und Wartung/Sichern und Wiederherstellen" ein komplettes Backup erstellen oder Einzeldateien sichern. 

Manchmal sind externe Tools sicher sinnvoller, aber fuer den Hausgebrauch sollte die Vistafunktion ausreichen.

Nur Vorsicht, das Backup kann schnell einige CDs, teilweise auch DVDs gross werden, Sinnvoll waer in dem Fall nen Externe Festplatte.


----------



## Nico Graichen (29. Oktober 2007)

niggo hat gesagt.:


> Vista Ultimate, Business und Enterprise bringen diese Funktionalität übrigens auch mit. Bei Premium ist leider nur ein partielles Backup möglich.


 siehe oben


----------



## Rondras (4. November 2007)

Laudian hat gesagt.:


> In Vista kannst du unter "Systemsteuerung/Stystem und Wartung/Sichern und Wiederherstellen" ein komplettes Backup erstellen oder Einzeldateien sichern.
> 
> Manchmal sind externe Tools sicher sinnvoller, aber fuer den Hausgebrauch sollte die Vistafunktion ausreichen.
> 
> Nur Vorsicht, das Backup kann schnell einige CDs, teilweise auch DVDs gross werden, Sinnvoll waer in dem Fall nen Externe Festplatte.



Naja bei Home Premium geht das nicht. Man kann nur die "eigenen" Dokumente und so sichern.
Er meint aber sich ein richtige Backup


----------

